# hunting club rules?



## deersled (Jan 9, 2007)

What would you say are some of the best club rules your club  uses? Whats the worst?


----------



## GAGE (Jan 10, 2007)

1 buck limit and a 2 guest rule (member can not occupy more than 2 stands at any time/member hunts with one of his guests)


----------



## shdw633 (Jan 10, 2007)

Best Rule:  No guest till Thanksgiving weekend.

Best Rule #2:  2 private stands with all other stands open to first come, first serve.

Worse rule is any horn size rule.  Bucks should be harvested by maturity which is detectable by body size and dimensions, regardless of how much calcium is on their head.  Give a deer 3 to 4 years to grow up and then if you see him as a monster 10 point or a spike    .


----------



## Takoda (Jan 10, 2007)

BEST = "Have Fun"

WORST = "Private Areas"


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Jan 10, 2007)

shdw633 said:


> Best Rule:  No guest till Thanksgiving weekend.
> 
> Best Rule #2:  2 private stands with all other stands open to first come, first serve.
> 
> .



Agree with these too.


----------



## GWH (Jan 10, 2007)

*Rules*

#1 Rule in running a club is that you are not going to please everyone so please yourself.

#2 Rule you will hear more excuses about why a membership cannot be paid than a teacher will hear about home work.

I could go ahead and added a bunch more but why take the fun out of it for others that run a club.  Club Presidents/Dictators/Rulers/Senators/Etc. please add


----------



## walters (Jan 10, 2007)

*rules*

best rules.
have fun,  be safe
family oriented, (kids are what its all about)
no complaining about others kill
all rule changes should be voted on by all club members as equals


----------



## shdw633 (Jan 10, 2007)

GWH said:


> #1 Rule in running a club is that you are not going to please everyone so please yourself.
> 
> #2 Rule you will hear more excuses about why a membership cannot be paid than a teacher will hear about home work.
> 
> I could go ahead and added a bunch more but why take the fun out of it for others that run a club.  Club Presidents/Dictators/Rulers/Senators/Etc. please add



Truer words have not been spoken.  How about all the excuses for why you killed a deer that you were not supposed too and therefore you shouldn't have to pay the fine!

Or the excueses on why you can't make work weekends...

or... never mind he's right I'll let someone else take it from here..


----------



## 338mag (Jan 10, 2007)

the best rules are safety related cause you cant see deer when your dead.the worst are the ones that only apply to certian members,ya know what i mean.when u join a club u know the rules but those floting rules kill me.
the tie for #1 is teaching the kids (boys and girls) about the out doors.


----------



## CMG Hunter (Jan 10, 2007)

Best is no BAITING.....

 Worst no kids....

  The sport needs to be taught to todays youth.
To many adults don't have the time.Trophy hunting is not only the mass or tine length.The children put memories in our heads for a lifetime.Hope i can live long enough to see the little ones grow into mature HUNTING adults.

 Who knows the may even drag a few old people back into the woods...JMO


----------



## walters (Jan 10, 2007)

*rules*



338mag said:


> the best rules are safety related cause you cant see deer when your dead.the worst are the ones that only apply to certian members,ya know what i mean.when u join a club u know the rules but those floting rules kill me.
> the tie for #1 is teaching the kids (boys and girls) about the out doors.



AMEN BROTHER!!!


----------



## 338mag (Jan 10, 2007)

if we dont preserve the land and the game on it,and if we fail to guide the next generation of sportsmen/women,there will be no need for rules,all clubs should focus on family and education,do you really want to leave it all to the side ways hat wearing saggy pants gold chain crowd,you ever tried to track a bow shot deer with your pants hanging off while on a cell phone.you cant hit anything holding a bow sideways when you shoot.we all really hunt to just get away the harvest is a bonus bring the family so they can get away with you.i may be off topic but the best rules are the ones that hold top priority.


----------



## Bowzonly (Jan 11, 2007)

No Booze.


----------



## Buck&Tom Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Best #1 is no shootin does on food plots

Best #2 is try your best not to shoot a buck unless he is at least 3 1/2 (dont shoot it if you wouldnt mount it, does for meat) *Just edited i put the wrong age

Best # 3 the second buck has to be bigger than the first 

Worst is allowing youngsters to go hunt open fields with 200 + yard shots (alot of misses and they shoot at everything, but I dont blame them I did the same thing at that age)


----------



## Walkie Takie (Jan 11, 2007)

*club rules*

best would be
               (1)       share all stand's and use pin-up board
                         ( no home steading )  stands

                 (2 )     let small bucks walk   ( save for kids )
                      second buck  should be one, you will mount


  worst would be 
                  (1 )   if it's brown    it's down
                  ( 2)   12 deer a year


----------



## Allen Waters (Jan 11, 2007)

*RULES*

****ER THAT IS THE WORST RULE I HAVE EVER HEARD. ARE YOU SAYING KIDS OF ANY AGE? WHAT ABOUT HERITAGE. IN SOMEBODIES EYES I GUESS YOUR NOT TO HUNT UNTIL YOU ARE AN ADULT?  MAY BE I  MISUNDERSTOOD WHAT YOUR SAYING. IF WE CAN'T TAKE KIDS MAYBE IN 20-30YEARS NOBODY WILL HUNT ANYMORE BECAUSE NOBODY TAUGHT AND INTRODUCED YOUNG PEOPLE TO THE OUTDOORS AND .


----------



## SouthGAHunter (Jan 11, 2007)

I think what he was saying....correct me if i'm wrong...is that the WORST rule a club could have is no kids allowed


----------



## Allen Waters (Jan 11, 2007)

*hunt rules*

probably so, i could not imagine saying you could not bring a kid hunting. i will have to agree that would be the worst rule.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 12, 2007)

Best
(1) All bucks have to score a minimum or 125" gross Bon and Crockett.  Anything under that is $10 an inch.  Wives and kids get one free buck of any size.  

(2)Limit 2 buck and 3 does.  After wives and kids get there free buck all other deer come from paying members tags and they have to follow QDM rulers.  All guests’ deer will come off of paying members tags.

(3)No hunting until all fines are paid.  YOU are responsible for your guest’s fines.

(4)All stands are open but you have to make a reasonable attempt to notify the owner of the stand before hunting it.

(5)No shotting Button heads.  Fine for shooting a button head is $100.




> Worse rule is any horn size rule. Bucks should be harvested by maturity which is detectable by body size and dimensions, regardless of how much calcium is on their head. Give a deer 3 to 4 years to grow up and then if you see him as a monster 10 point or a spike



This sounds great on paper but is very hard to do.  We have tried doing the maturity thing.  With 36 members it just doesn’t work.  Most people can't judge age.  

Darrell


----------



## shdw633 (Jan 12, 2007)

It's easy!  Just tell them if the deer looks like he swallowed a 55 gallon drum, then shoot him!    I am not a fan of the minimum horn size only because there are deer out there that are never going to get to that size and if your shooting the 125's or better it is these cull deer that are doing the breeding and that will eventually start to hurt the herd IMO,  although I do agree with you that trying to get 36 members to do anything is tough enough let alone getting all of them judge deer correctly.


----------



## Briar (Jan 13, 2007)

GWH said:


> #1 Rule in running a club is that you are not going to please everyone so please yourself.
> 
> #2 Rule you will hear more excuses about why a membership cannot be paid than a teacher will hear about home work.
> 
> I could go ahead and added a bunch more but why take the fun out of it for others that run a club.  Club Presidents/Dictators/Rulers/Senators/Etc. please add


  I know the feeling about the dues brother . I got the old " I mailed the check last week I swear " routine 2 or 3 times . This one guy said he was going to get a warrant on me because he mailed a check and I didnt get it . Now that is a sure fire way to get your self out of a club before you ever get in !!!!!


----------



## CMG Hunter (Jan 14, 2007)

Ambowhunter i  probally got tings turned around .
I'm 100% for the kids.Thanks for bringing this to my attention..


SouthGahunter thanks for helping the feable minded.


----------



## butterbean (Feb 8, 2007)

It does no good to make club rules if the man making the rules doesn't go by them.


----------



## buckmanmike (Mar 5, 2007)

No. 1 rule. Only allow members in your club that you can trust your life and property with.


----------



## gadeerwoman (Mar 6, 2007)

Following all state and federal laws should be fully understood and fully enforced.
Butterbean, been there seen that. Know exactly what you are talking about.
I always liked the 'you draw blood, it counts on your limit' rule but few clubs have it. That 1 rule stops a lot of the iffy shots that folks take as long as you have members who aren't liars anyway. 
Buckmanmike has the top #1 rule winner in my opinion. If you can't trust your fellow members it gets to the point that you aren't having fun anymore.


----------



## HUNTINGJUNKIE (Mar 7, 2007)

no alcohl/no drugs


----------



## gdaagent (Mar 7, 2007)

Best rule is a deer limit in a club. 

Worst rule is that someone other than me can shoot a deer.

"There mine, mine, all mine"!


----------



## grim (Mar 8, 2007)

Individual rules can be good or bad, depending on the club, its location, size, and its goals.  Trophy rules on a 50 acre lease surrounded by 5 free shooting leases is dumb, but on a large plot of land with relatively low member count, it can be great.

My biggest desire with rules is that they are clear, posted in advance, dont change during the course of the season unless agreed on by the majority, they are enforced, and enforced equally.

Also, unless a lease is only a couple of members big, there needs to be a peg board to show when stands are occupied.  No sign in sheets that show history.


----------



## big game (Mar 8, 2007)

maybe those that dont like a sheet that shows history might be someone is harvesting more than there limit???


----------



## NDFAN (Mar 8, 2007)

Bowzonly said:


> No Booze.



Is that the best or worst rule?


----------



## grim (Mar 9, 2007)

big game said:


> maybe those that dont like a sheet that shows history might be someone is harvesting more than there limit???



Why would a sign in sheet show how many deer you harvested?  If you were breaking the rules, would you write it down for the club to see?

I say dont have them mainly because they tend to be a point of contention anywhere they are used.  Having them doesnt fill any need beyond what a peg board does.  

All you really need to know is who is in a stand right now.  Leaving a record of what stand you are in for the full season isnt too much different than leaving a list of your numbers while fishing, especially if its known you have filled a couple tags.  I have hunted with people that have felt very strongly about this issue, and they tend to not fill out the sign in sheet, or take it with them when they leave, possibly while others on the sheet are still in the woods, creating a possible safety issue.

Half a sheet of plywood, a laminated arial photo, nails for the stands and a handful of washers.  Small price to pay for an avoided arguement.

Rule breakers will break the rules with either system, and the more sucessful memebers will continue to be accused of all kinds of things by the less sucessful.  Rules will never change that, but the conflicts that can be avoided by a little planning, should be.


----------



## tcoker (Mar 9, 2007)

You sure aren't gonna please everyone, WOW.   That being said... manage to the benefit of everyone.  I'm glad our President doens't manage to please himself.

#1 bag limit
#2 (2) primary stands 
#3 no guest

worst 
#1 county antler restriction (should be higher)


----------



## MonroeTaco (Mar 14, 2007)

Break any rules, you lose your membership and forfit your dues.


----------



## Clark_Kent (Mar 15, 2007)

GWH said:


> #1 Rule in running a club is that you are not going to please everyone so please yourself.
> 
> #2 Rule you will hear more excuses about why a membership cannot be paid than a teacher will hear about home work.
> 
> I could go ahead and added a bunch more but why take the fun out of it for others that run a club.  Club Presidents/Dictators/Rulers/Senators/Etc. please add



Your dead on with that, The first couple of years I ran a club was a nightmare trying to keep the peace between landowners and club members. I had one guy and his two(all were drunk) brothers cornner one of our members at one of our gates, to the members credit he gave em my number and they decided to call me well after the guy cussed awhile and saw he wasn't going to get his way he try'd the I know so and so with the leaseing company at which point I told I didn't care if he knew god the property lines were going to stay posted like we had em posted and if continued to tear down the signs I'd have him arrested for destruction of property. Workdays are like this there are allways those that are willing to come help, those that are forced to come help and those that just aint gonna show up at all. I have what I call a superman meeting every year to collect dues set rules for the following year and I tell everyone you'd better speak up now while we're all here or I'll play hunting club god and set forth the rules I want and you'll just have to scratch your ugly spot and get over it.

mike


----------



## whchunter (Mar 15, 2007)

*Rules*

1.Kids hunt with the parent or parents pay for them a membership. If he is big enough to hunt like a member and as often, he pays. Same on work day. Kid hunts, he works. No work-no hunt.
2. Members are responsible for guests. Guests pay fee, can only shoot does on QDM and deer count against members quota. Guest shoots buck, $200 fine. Members mount all male deer or pay $200 fine. Members are responsible for guests. This includes unpaid fines.
3. Members post guests before hunting. 
4. Members are fined for rule violations and/or thrown out of the club.
5. No one makes up all the rules or is dictator unless he/she owns the land.
6. A maximum # of permanent stands is established and followed.
7. Members shows up on work day or pay fee.
8. All fines to be paid before Turkey season or no hunting Turkey.

JMO


----------

